
New tool lets scientists identify 1000s of genome errors in many people at once - chc2149
https://spectrumnews.org/news/toolbox/dna-typo-tracker-uncovers-glitches-in-gene-regulation/
======
dekhn
Title edit: They're not identifying genome errors. They're observing normal
human variation, and identifying a very small number of mutations that are
associated with disease risk. Saying they are errors is making an human
judgement about the complex fitness function of the phenotype, ignoring many
subtle details.

